
Ask HN: How to Learn Web Design? - goawayimbatin
I&#x27;m pretty good with React&#x2F;Angular concepts and general development but when it comes to styling my pages I totally suck. I either throw Bootstrap or something similar at it and that makes it somewhat presentable but when I try to customize my own styles I always end up with something wack.<p>Is there any books or any way of learning how to apply CSS right to get beautiful pages?
======
valand
Try designing to communicate

This book is some sort of opening to that world.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_Make_Me_Think](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_Make_Me_Think)

If you want to jump ship later, the paradigm to design for other people will
help in other disciplines e.g information architecture, API design

It might be

~~~
rat_melter
One of the best books I've read regarding UX. Don't sleep on it.

------
simonhfrost
I was looking for a basic intro to design from a dev perspective (sounds
similar to your use case) and found this:
[https://refactoringui.com/book/](https://refactoringui.com/book/)

------
zeroc8
I have the same problem. My designs look like crap. That's why I've decided to
try this one here:
[https://scrimba.com/course/gdesignbootcamp](https://scrimba.com/course/gdesignbootcamp)

He talks about design principles, like spacing,colors,etc. - I haven't gotten
around to take the course yet, but I'm hoping that this finally frees me from
needing a UI designer.

